# RollCall  ASA Pro/Am , Hattiesburg, MS



## Big John (Mar 2, 2009)

OK Who's going? Who's not?



I can't make it  no cash no play.


----------



## slideri10 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Asa*

I'll be there


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 2, 2009)

not us......


----------



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2009)

Im there.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 2, 2009)

Me Too! Im in!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> OK Who's going? Who's not?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make it  no cash no play.



Me too Big John, no work, no $$, no shoot! 
It's gonna get better tho. Next 3 weeks look good!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2009)

Not me. Two words, Labral Tear. 

Start physical therapy later this week for 6 weeks. No pulling anything over 35 pounds so we'll be switching the limbs and retuning arrows this week as well. 

It's all good. I'll see everyone in Augusta right? 

Hattiesburg was gonna be just a little too expensive anyway. 

Good luck to those that are going! Make us proud!


----------



## reylamb (Mar 3, 2009)

I will be there.  Headed out either Thusday afternoon/evening or Friday morning early......I mean, it is the Hoyt pro am afterall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 3, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Not me. Two words, Labral Tear.
> 
> Start physical therapy later this week for 6 weeks. No pulling anything over 35 pounds so we'll be switching the limbs and retuning arrows this week as well.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that T.  Good luck to everyone, wish we could go.  See everyone else at Hilsmans on Saturday.


----------



## goldenarrow (Mar 3, 2009)

where going.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 3, 2009)

goldenarrow said:


> where going.



Who you got a mouse in you pocket?


----------



## goldenarrow (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah i got a big old mouse, and he ain't scared of the rain..
hahah


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 3, 2009)

*This just in..*

Spanka is going to sit this one out...  I 'll be watching from afar..  
Too bad they don't televise these events...


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll be there!!!!!!

I cant wait either

I just loooooove shooting them ASA's and driving all over the country.
















































JUST FUNNIN
Anybody fall for it?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 3, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> I'll be there!!!!!!
> 
> I cant wait either
> 
> ...




No


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 3, 2009)

hound dog said:


> No



I might surprise ya'll one day Jody


----------



## hound dog (Mar 3, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> I might surprise ya'll one day Jody



Come on bring it.


----------



## bowtechfan (Mar 4, 2009)

*We are Going!!!!!*

Linc and I are leaving Thursday morning. Pray for me!!! 



Linc will be driving most of the way because we are leaving when I get off work!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope, headed to Hilsmans. Shorter drive back home after losing.


----------



## KPreston (Mar 5, 2009)

*Asa!*

My Wife and I are going down friday afternoon! They have a nice campground right there on site! We will see how it turns out with the stick and string.  Hey BA I may give you a run for your money in Open B.  KP


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 5, 2009)

KPreston said:


> My Wife and I are going down friday afternoon! They have a nice campground right there on site! We will see how it turns out with the stick and string.  Hey BA I may give you a run for your money in Open B.  KP



"B"ring it (I have not shot my bow in>>.......weeks)
(My back tension ain't working) ( I...Ahhh don't have any more excuses....LoL)... good luck preston..


----------



## slideri10 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Hattiesburg*

Headin out for Hattiesburg. Wish all that are going GOOD LUCK!!!!!   Young Gunna, I'll see you there!


----------



## poolgy (Mar 7, 2009)

I am here.
Hey Ezra I thought you were not coming!  I saw someone that looks just like you walking around earlier today.  I saw a few more of you guys around also.  How are you all shooting.  After the first day I am 15 down.  I just can't see the yardage.
The open B range was stretched out pretty good today.  Nothing like Gainesville.  
Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> OK Who's going? Who's not?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make it  no cash no play.



John, are you kiddin' me..The Avatar.. Future Champion?? Of What? I Love ya' dude but where do we go from here?


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 8, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> I might surprise ya'll one day Jody




I doubt it.........

Chicken.....


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 8, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> John, are you kiddin' me..The Avatar.. Future Champion?? Of What? I Love ya' dude but where do we go from here?



WOW.....busted


----------



## Big John (Mar 9, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> John, are you kiddin' me..The Avatar.. Future Champion?? Of What? I Love ya' dude but where do we go from here?



You know I sat and though about what you posted about my avatar for along time. I first want to say thanks for the vote of confidents and faith you have in me. I have always been told you must believe in yourself first. Second don’t let anyone bring you down or tell you that you can’t do something. As for “but where do we go from here”, I can only go forward by improving my form, my shot process, my shot consistently, and my sportsmanship. By doing these things will improve my scores, which will put me on top of the scoreboard in whatever game we play hence the name champion. I have a goal. And no one will stop me from trying to meet it. It’s what I want to do.

I have met some really good people in the archery world that I am proud to call my friends. I always tried my best to encourage them to do their best and if there is anything they wanted me to help them with I would. My only hope is they would do the same for me. I know that working hard to meet my goal will make me a better all around person. That’s why I teach the kids to give back to the sport I have grown to love so much. So we will have Future Champions like me. Be it ASA, IBO, NFAA, FITA, Olympic, or any archery sport.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 9, 2009)

Robbie101 said:


> I doubt it.........
> 
> Chicken.....



You may be right Robbie, it aint from being chicken though! I cant help that the fish started biting


----------



## poolgy (Mar 9, 2009)

Big John said:


> You know I sat and though about what you posted about my avatar for along time. I first want to say thanks for the vote of confidents and faith you have in me. I have always been told you must believe in yourself first. Second don’t let anyone bring you down or tell you that you can’t do something. As for “but where do we go from here”, I can only go forward by improving my form, my shot process, my shot consistently, and my sportsmanship. By doing these things will improve my scores, which will put me on top of the scoreboard in whatever game we play hence the name champion. I have a goal. And no one will stop me from trying to meet it. It’s what I want to do.
> 
> I have met some really good people in the archery world that I am proud to call my friends. I always tried my best to encourage them to do their best and if there is anything they wanted me to help them with I would. My only hope is they would do the same for me. I know that working hard to meet my goal will make me a better all around person. That’s why I teach the kids to give back to the sport I have grown to love so much. So we will have Future Champions like me. Be it ASA, IBO, NFAA, FITA, Olympic, or any archery sport.



Well said Big John!  See you at the top brother!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 10, 2009)

*Well I made it....*

...and that is all I have to say about that....

This is one of the shoots that makes a man come home tear his bow down... Start from scratch...

Thank god I have a back-up...


----------



## KPreston (Mar 10, 2009)

*Mississippi ASA!*

BA.   What are we going to with you? You may need to come and shoot with an old man some more!  I will let you put the smack down on me to make you feel better! BUT I still want to know what happened to MR CAIN?  To leave after the first day, whats up with that!!!!!!
                      KP


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 11, 2009)

*I have decided..*

...That you are right...  You may see a whole lot of me now that indoor is just about officially over...
...Living in the apt is definitely not helping my game..
... That I will not pressure Mr.Cain on the subject.  If the wheels were in reverse it may have been a different story..
Win or Loose I am a competitior..  That is what I do...
Just left the Lab...  "Look Out Now"


----------



## young gunna (Mar 11, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> ...That you are right...  You may see a whole lot of me now that indoor is just about officially over...
> ...Living in the apt is definitely not helping my game..
> ... That I will not pressure Mr.Cain on the subject.  If the wheels were in reverse it may have been a different story..
> Win or Loose I am a competitior..  That is what I do...
> Just left the Lab...  "Look Out Now"



Ooooooh im so scared! LOL


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 11, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> You may be right Robbie, it aint from being chicken though! I cant help that the fish started biting



What ever.........


----------

